# Ravioli Help please?



## Chile Chef (Dec 22, 2009)

I have wonton wrappers, mashed potatoes, 2 kinds of white cheeses, and a egg wash. I know how to make ravioli with the ice cream scoop, which is pretty easy. but I have a question about the cooking method?


What's the best way of doing them in a deep fat fryer? Or should I steam them? Help please?

By the way all these ravioli if fried are about 250 350 sodium all together, and I can have about 4-8 of them.

So which cooking method is better?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 22, 2009)

Boiled or steamed will naturally be a soft texture and fried would be crisp. Boiled or steamed will also be lower calorie than fried. 

To fry - heat oil to 325-350 F and fry until golden.


----------



## Chile Chef (Dec 22, 2009)

Michael in FtW said:


> Boiled or steamed will naturally be a soft texture and fried would be crisp. Boiled or steamed will also be lower calorie than fried.
> 
> To fry - heat oil to 325-350 F and fry until golden.


Hi Mike, I don't have to watch my caleries, I just have to watch the sodium. 

And I have one more question, Do I want to use panko or leave them just as they are once I glue them together with the egg wash?


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 22, 2009)

and they will have the same amount of sodium (unless you add salt to the cooking water), no matter which method. Interesting choice of filling. If you want to lower the sodium, omit or cut back on the cheese.


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 22, 2009)

if you want a fried ravioli, then you could use panko, but I wouldn't bother with that at all. These sound more like pirogi.


----------



## Chile Chef (Dec 22, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> and they will have the same amount of sodium (unless you add salt to the cooking water), no matter which method. Interesting choice of filling. If you want to lower the sodium, omit or cut back on the cheese.


I was following a recipe on allrecipes.com but they said to fry it. but I thought I wouldn't mind a little crispyness to them.


----------



## Chile Chef (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks Gang, I really appropriate the help!


----------



## GB (Dec 22, 2009)

You could also bake them. They will be crisper than steaming or boiling, but not as crisp as deep fried.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 22, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> ... These sound more like pirogi.


 
i DON'T THINK IT REALLY MATTER WHAT THEY CALLED. aCTUALLY i LIKE THE FILLING IDEA. mASHED POTATO AND CHEESE, YUM.

grrr, i'm sooryy abput the caps


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Dec 22, 2009)

GB said:


> You could also bake them. They will be crisper than steaming or boiling, but not as crisp as deep fried.


 
Gonna try that with my leftover pirogi from Christmas.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 22, 2009)

Chile Chef said:


> And I have one more question, Do I want to use panko or leave them just as they are once I glue them together with the egg wash?



I've never heard of breaded fried ravioli.


----------



## Janet H (Dec 22, 2009)

Michael in FtW said:


> I've never heard of breaded fried ravioli.




me neither but most things fried are yummy.... 

It sounds as though you might be able to cook these like pot stickers successfully.

Heat a non stick pan, add a little butter or oil and the ravioli. Add a tablespoon or 2 of water, white wine or stock and cover with a lid.  Steam for a couple of minutes.  Remove lid and let liquid boil off and then let ravioli brown on one side and flip over and brown for a minute more.

Based on the filling you've proposed, a can of chopped tomatoes and a little fresh garlic and herbs quickly heated in the same pan (after removing the pasta) might be really terrific.


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 22, 2009)

I've had the fried ravioli before, and they are pretty yummy (traditional meat and cheese filling, dipped in a marinara sauce). But since you are using wonton skins, I think the texture would be fine without the mess of breading.


----------



## Chile Chef (Dec 22, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> I've had the fried ravioli before, and they are pretty yummy (traditional meat and cheese filling, dipped in a marinara sauce). But since you are using wonton skins, I think the texture would be fine without the mess of breading.


Thanks Wyogal, I will do them in the fryer.


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 23, 2009)

Just wondering, Chile, has your doctor or dietician given you a recommendation for a heart healthy cookbook? It seems with your health issues, they would be steering you int that direction, instead of grabbing random recipes off the internet. You might ask them. Then, you could follow those recipes without having to make adjustments. Just a thought...


----------



## Chile Chef (Dec 23, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> Just wondering, Chile, has your doctor or dietician given you a recommendation for a heart healthy cookbook? It seems with your health issues, they would be steering you int that direction, instead of grabbing random recipes off the internet. You might ask them. Then, you could follow those recipes without having to make adjustments. Just a thought...


No they haven't Wyogal, They told me to watch for hidden salts, No pickles, No brine juice. but otherwise then that I can basicually eat anything up to 3k sodium a day, Oh yeah. They told me to also stay away from table salt, which I'm doing very well.


In the hospital they allowed me roast beef sandwiches, but very thin slices though. So that's what I am doing at home. And I'm only drinking 2 liters of liquid a day, except for when I take 2 directic pills every other day I can have almost 3 liters of liquids ( may it be soda, may it be soup.


Thank you for asking.


----------

